# E/M Documentation Guidelines



## crhunt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a new physician in our practice and I am looking for something to give him that includes the correct documentation guidelines for E/M coding.  Does anyone know where to find one or do you have one you can send to me?  I need something that breaks each E/M visit down to how many ROS he has to do, how much of the pt's hx he has to go over, etc. in order to charge correctly.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 13, 2008)

Both of these sites should provide some help~

http://www.emuniversity.com/Page.html

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEDWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp

The first site also provides clinical examples for E/M level


----------



## Renae Williams (Aug 13, 2008)

*E&M guidelines*

download the 1997 E&M guidelines from the medicare website. It will give you all the information that you need to educate your new provider.

Renae Williams, CPC-H
Outpatient Auditor


----------

